

Brand walks into a bar and Meets a Blogger www.instahype.it - mattox123

My new meetup for Brands and bloggers &#x2F; influencers. Input is directed into an email where the spark between a brand and blogger could make magic happen. Any thoughts on the site? no logins and really no platform.
======
influencer
swipe right

